# Pumpkin Carving Contest - $50 Cash Prize!



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Guys!

As a part of the "Rock 'Em Dead Musical Vlogs," we are holding a contest this Halloween for the _'Most Original Pumpkin Carving.'_

The contest* Starts October 1st *and *Ends October 31st*!

The winner, as determined by the "Rock 'Em Dead Vlog Judges," will win a *$50 Cash Prize* as well as some other _goodies_!

*Contact: [email protected] to Sign Up!

Please include your EMAIL ADDRESS and NAME. (And YouTube Channel Link, if Applicable)*​
_We will release the Submission Info soon!_

You Can Hear More About The Contest Here:





Good Luck!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy October 2009!

Our *Pumpkin Carving Contest* has begun!

The prize is *$50* and more to the winner!

Please submit *PHOTOS* and/or *VIDEOS* of your pumpkins.

Watch our latest Vlog for more info:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess I better write "HAND CANCEL ONLY" on my envelope so my pumpkin entry doesn't get squooshed in the mail....?


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I guess I better write "HAND CANCEL ONLY" on my envelope so my pumpkin entry doesn't get squooshed in the mail....?


Haha, we're taking photos and or videos of the pumpkins.

The e-mail address to send them to is in the video.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quick reminder, folks!

All pumpkin submissions are due by tomorrow before midnight!

Get yours in today for a chance to win $50 and more!

Send all pumpkin pics/videos to:
[email protected]

Please leave Name and Contact Info


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out all our lavish submissions!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So, who won??


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------

